# How to Backstock "Weighed" Meat Products



## AmFBTL (Feb 13, 2021)

In my short team lead training, the training store located their fresh meat (chicken, steak, hamburger) in the backroom meat cooler. My home store currently doesn't do that, but I'm in the process of getting that changed.

They showed me quickly how to backstock meats that are sold by weight (not fixed price), without it being backstocked as "some here," but I can't remember what they did...I tried printing the shelf label and ski, but those didn't work.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2021)

I really do not know as we do not back stock any fresh meat or produce. Sorry 😢


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 13, 2021)

Using Audit to backstock product used to bypass "some" and show the quantity you entered, but for most things it now just says "quantity not needed" and still results in "some". You could give that a try and see what happens, at least.


----------



## AmFBTL (Feb 13, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I really do not know as we do not back stock any fresh meat or produce. Sorry 😢


No worries! 😁


YugTegrat said:


> Using Audit to backstock product used to bypass "some" and show the quantity you entered, but for most things it now just says "quantity not needed" and still results in "some". You could give that a try and see what happens, at least.


I'll give that a try and see tomorrow morning. Thank you!


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 14, 2021)

The company direction was nothing to be located in the meat , dairy and produce cooler


----------



## snackqueen (Dec 3, 2021)

My store had produce and meat located for a while until our F&B director shut it down as it's not a "best practice." Never mentioned why it shouldn't be located, but whatever. Target says jump and I ask "how high?" as I watch INF skyrocket because flex TMs don't want to walk to the back and check or ask.


----------



## BackupTL (Dec 4, 2021)

snackqueen said:


> My store had produce and meat located for a while until our F&B director shut it down as it's not a "best practice." Never mentioned why it shouldn't be located, but whatever. Target says jump and I ask "how high?" as I watch INF skyrocket because flex TMs don't want to walk to the back and check or ask.


We just had one of the VP F&Bs visit with their Sr. Dr. F&B and our normal FBD... They just told us and our FBD that we need to locate our coolers. 🤷


----------

